# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  FE e caos date

## DrowningPool

Premessa. 
Dal 1 Gennaio 2019 la mia fatturazione (libero professionista per cassa) funziona in questa maniera. 
1° Emissione di avviso di parcella cartaceo
2° Ricezione del pagamento (se con bonifico, in causale sono riportati gli estremi dell'avviso di parcella)
3° Trasmissione della fattura elettronica (ove riporto gli estremi dell'avviso di parcella cartaceo) 
Nonostante io mi possa quindi avvalere della "fatturazione differita", se ricevo il bonifico giorno 2 (o ricevo un assegno datato giorno 2), edito una fattura con data giorno 2, che trasmetto allo SDI giorno 2. Per evitare ogni problema. 
Agosto incombe... è possibile (sicuro) che riceverò dei pagamenti per avvisi di parcella emessi e sarò impossibilitato ad emettere la fattura il giorno stesso o entro 12 giorni. Potendo usufruire della fatturazione differita posso comunque emetterle entro il 15 Settembre. Corretto ? 
La domanda è... che data devono riportare queste fatture differite che si riferiscono a pagamenti ricevuti ad Agosto e che trasmetterò allo SDI i primi di Settembre ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Premessa. 
> Dal 1 Gennaio 2019 la mia fatturazione (libero professionista per cassa) funziona in questa maniera. 
> 1° Emissione di avviso di parcella cartaceo
> 2° Ricezione del pagamento (se con bonifico, in causale sono riportati gli estremi dell'avviso di parcella)
> 3° Trasmissione della fattura elettronica (ove riporto gli estremi dell'avviso di parcella cartaceo) 
> Nonostante io mi possa quindi avvalere della "fatturazione differita", se ricevo il bonifico giorno 2 (o ricevo un assegno datato giorno 2), edito una fattura con data giorno 2, che trasmetto allo SDI giorno 2. Per evitare ogni problema. 
> Agosto incombe... è possibile (sicuro) che riceverò dei pagamenti per avvisi di parcella emessi e sarò impossibilitato ad emettere la fattura il giorno stesso o entro 12 giorni. Potendo usufruire della fatturazione differita posso comunque emetterle entro il 15 Settembre. Corretto ? 
> La domanda è... che data devono riportare queste fatture differite che si riferiscono a pagamenti ricevuti ad Agosto e che trasmetterò allo SDI i primi di Settembre ?

  Ritengo che l'emissione e la riscossione a mezzo fattura pro-forma consenta l'emissione della fattura differita. Infatti, l'art. 21, co. 4, lett. a)  DPR 633/72, stabilisce che per le cessioni di beni la cui consegna o spedizione risulta da documento di trasporto o da altro documento idoneo a identificare i soggetti tra i quali e' effettuata l'operazione ed avente le caratteristiche determinate con decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 14 agosto 1996, n. 472, nonché *per le prestazioni di servizi individuabili attraverso idonea documentazione*, effettuate nello stesso mese solare nei confronti del medesimo soggetto, può essere emessa una sola fattura, recante il dettaglio delle operazioni, entro il giorno 15 del mese successivo a quello di effettuazione delle medesime. 
Quindi, l'emissione della fattura pro-forma documento idoneo, per le prestazioni di servizi, ad identificare i soggetti fra i quali è stata effettuata l'operazione, consente di guadagnare un pò di tempo ed emettere le fatture differite di agosto a settembre.

----------


## DrowningPool

> Quindi, l'emissione della fattura pro-forma documento idoneo, per le prestazioni di servizi, ad identificare i soggetti fra i quali è stata effettuata l'operazione, consente di guadagnare un pò di tempo ed emettere le fatture differite di agosto a settembre.

  Questo vale per la trasmissione allo SDI. 
Ma la fattura che trasmetto "differitamente" allo SDI che data deve riportare ?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Questo vale per la trasmissione allo SDI. 
> Ma la fattura che trasmetto "differitamente" allo SDI che data deve riportare ?

  Come tutte le fatture differite effettive, entro il giorno 15 del mese successivo a quello di riferimento indicato sulle pro-forma (c.m. 14/E/2019).

----------


## DrowningPool

Evidentemente non riesco a spiegare bene il quesito. 
Sono un professionista "per cassa". 
Oggi, giorno 10 Luglio 2019, io ricevo un bonifico che salda un avviso di parcella (pezzo di carta che ricorda al cliente che deve pagarmi senza alcun valore fiscale) emesso, per esempio, a Febbraio 2019. 
A patto di citare il riferimento a quel "pezzo di carta" all'interno della FE, io ho tempo sino al 15 Agosto per trasmettere allo SDI la FE. 
Ora, da quello che ho capito, se io la trasmetto il 14 Agosto sono in regola *solo* se nel campo data della fattura elettronica comunque indico la data 10 Luglio 2019, giorno in cui ho effettivamente incassato il corrispettivo. E' corretto ? 
Di norma questo problema non si pone, perchè nel momento in cui ricevo un pagamento, il giorno stesso io scrivo la fattura e la trasmetto allo SDI. Per evitare qualsiasi problema. Può capitare soltanto ad Agosto per ovvie ragioni logistiche...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Lei si è spiegato benissimo. 
La C.M. 14/E/2019 ha stabilito che è corretto datare la fattura elettronica secondo le seguenti modalitá:  
Per l’ipotesi di fatturazione immediata: 
A) datare e trasmettere la fattura con lo stesso giorno di effettuazione dell’operazione. Nel suo caso la fattura sarà emessa e trasmessa il 14/07/2019; 
B) datare la fattura con il giorno di effettuazione dell’operazione (14/07/2019) e trasmetterla entro il 26/07/2019 (dodici giorni dopo); 
C) datare e trasmettere la fattura in uno dei giorni compresi tra la data dell’incasso fatto che verifica il momento impositivo e il suo 12 esimo giorno successivo. 
Per l’ipotesi di fatturazione differita: 
Occorre datare e tramettere la fattura in un qualsiasi dei giorni compresi tra il giorno di effettuazione dell’operazione (14/07/2019) e il 15/08/2019, termine finale di fatturazione differita, se la fattura elettronica è emessa a fronte di un documento idoneo ad individuare le parti tra le quali è intercorsa la prestazione di servizio (in questo caso potrebbe essere una fattura pro-forma il documento idoneo se emesso a luglio 2019). 
Quindi nelle prestazioni di servizio poiché la fattura deve essere emessa al momento dell’incasso, occorre verificare se l’incasso è avvenuto sulla scorta di una fattura elettronica contestualmente emessa (fattura immediata da trasmettere entro il 12 esimo giorno successivo) o di un documento idoneo ad individuare le parti (la fattura pro-forma) che fungerà da documento di supporto per la fatturazione differita, così come accade per le fatture di vendite di merci documentate da D.D.T. da emettere (data di emissione della fattura) entro il 15 del mese successivo.

----------


## DrowningPool

> Quindi nelle prestazioni di servizio poiché la fattura deve essere emessa al momento dell’incasso, occorre verificare se l’incasso è avvenuto sulla scorta di una fattura elettronica contestualmente emessa (fattura immediata da trasmettere entro il 12 esimo giorno successivo) o di un documento idoneo ad individuare le parti (la fattura pro-forma) che fungerà da documento di supporto per la fatturazione differita, così come accade per le fatture di vendite di merci documentate da D.D.T. da emettere (data di emissione della fattura) entro il 15 del mese successivo.

  Chiaro. 
Grazie !

----------

